# Troup County 13 point



## mapleman (Nov 4, 2007)

I killed this buck in Troup County this morning at 10:45. He was after a doe with an eight point.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 4, 2007)

Awesome buck! My congratulations to you on the kill!


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 4, 2007)

Another monster has fallen!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 4, 2007)

That's what I'm waitin on right there. Congrats.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 4, 2007)

Man....look at those G2's and 3's....


----------



## Robl1964 (Nov 4, 2007)

whooo hooo... Now that is a nice deer!!!! Congrats...


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 4, 2007)

yeah c'mon!!!! good buck bro


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Nov 4, 2007)

what a deer!!!!


WTG


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 4, 2007)

Awesome troup county buck.... of the 12 points visible, you are looking at mid to upper 160's atleast... there's one more point somewhere???? Should be extremely close to grossing 170!!!!!!
Congratulations on one STUD of a buck!!!!!!


----------



## D_Happyfeet (Nov 4, 2007)

Where at in troup were you huntin?  We hunt troup.

Congrats on an awesome buck


----------



## Buck (Nov 4, 2007)

Yes Sir!!!  That's a good'un...  Congrats!!!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Nov 4, 2007)

MY GOSH... What a beast. Huge congrats.


----------



## mapleman (Nov 4, 2007)

D_Happyfeet,
I am about 4 miles outside of Hogansville. I can hear cars going down I-85!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 4, 2007)

Awesome buck.  Congrats on a great deer.

Hoss


----------



## hookedonbass (Nov 4, 2007)

Brute!!


----------



## Coon Dog (Nov 4, 2007)

sweet, congrates


----------



## Big Country (Nov 4, 2007)

Holy Smokes! We need more pics.


----------



## Fisher of Men (Nov 4, 2007)

I think I saw that one somewhere....Oh yea, my dreams!


----------



## ultramag (Nov 4, 2007)

Another Giant..congrats


----------



## Jake63 (Nov 5, 2007)

wow...look at that tine length.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Nov 5, 2007)

Congrats on a Super Nice Buck. Tim


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Nov 5, 2007)

nice buck


----------



## leo (Nov 5, 2007)

*WOW*

Very nice one

Thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 5, 2007)

No lie, I'm sitting here crying.


Good GAWD! 

Congrats on the HE-Stud of a buck!!!


----------



## Buckfever (Nov 5, 2007)

Handgunner I'm filling your pain. That's a STUD right there....BF


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 5, 2007)

very fine beast!


----------



## UGAalum13 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great looking buck!


----------



## mapleman (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks guys!  I am very proud of him.


----------



## Lum (Nov 5, 2007)

mapleman said:


> D_Happyfeet,
> I am about 4 miles outside of Hogansville. I can hear cars going down I-85!



You hunt in my neck of the woods.  I live on Tin Bridge Rd.  Nice buck.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 5, 2007)

Look at the tine length on that rascal! Congrats on a great deer!!


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 5, 2007)

Man what a hoss. Congrats.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## GaDeerSlayer (Nov 5, 2007)

*WOW!*

Congrats Mapleman, !  Thats one awesome buck, just knowing there's always that small chance to see a deer like that is what keeps me in the woods every chance i get!  Congrats again man! 

Was  that 10:45 old time or new time?


----------



## mapleman (Nov 5, 2007)

It was 10:45 new time, I was going to sit until 12:00 but glad I didn't have to!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunk (Nov 5, 2007)

man that's a fine, fine buck. How tall is he? he looks massive. 

Do you think the rut is starting? seems early but man what a beast!


----------



## Dehunt (Nov 5, 2007)

*Troup Co.*

Do you hunt with muzzyman off Hogansville Rd.? I hunt on the other side I-85 behind the weigh station.We have been seeing a good bit of rut activity this past week also.
Man what a Monster of a Buck.......Congrats ..


----------



## mapleman (Nov 5, 2007)

No I don't hunt with Muzzyman, but I just talked to him and I think we are pretty close to each other. I was shocked to see him running does also because that was the first sign of running I have saw in Troup County. Usually the little bucks start that and I have not seen any little bucks running, except the one with him. His neck was not swollen very much and his glands were not dark either. I guess they found the first hot doe!!  I'm so glad he found her near me!!!!!!


----------



## WildBuck (Nov 6, 2007)

Congrats on that buck. That one would make my heart skip a few beats.


----------



## Stalker (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome Deer! Congrats


----------



## DaddyPaul (Nov 7, 2007)

Holy Moly at the tine length!


----------



## bubbabuck (Nov 7, 2007)

Whoa !!!..............That is a FINE beast my friend !
He's pushing mid 160's to 170  all day !.....Get that bad boy scored and let us know .....great job !

Whew !!!!


----------



## lonesome dove (Nov 7, 2007)

That is a stud of a buck!


----------



## davel (Nov 7, 2007)

WOW!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 7, 2007)

Awesome tine length!

Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## jeshoffstall (Nov 7, 2007)

*Awesome buck!!*

Pics like that will make me get up out of a warm bed and head to the woods!!!


----------



## BASS1FUN (Nov 7, 2007)

Awesome. I Hunt In Troup And He Looks Like One I'm Hunting, But I'm 20+ Miles Away. Maybe I'll Kill Him In The A.m.


----------



## jbi1104 (Nov 8, 2007)

Very nice kill.


----------



## crowe1187 (Nov 8, 2007)

beautiful tine length. Thats one any taxidermist is proud to be able to mount!


----------



## Trizey (Nov 8, 2007)

Great buck, congrats!!

Lets see another view or two of him!


----------



## hicktownboy (Nov 8, 2007)

Great Buck! Heard that I needed to look at this one from a friend of yours at Dicks Sporting Goods in Cumming, I believe!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice Nice Buck. Congrats on taking him.


----------



## wild_linesides (Nov 9, 2007)

Congrats on a fine buck.     There seems to be more BIG bucks being taken this year. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Mac (Nov 9, 2007)

Congrats,

If I saw one that big I would fall out of the tree or drop my gun.


----------



## WildBuck (Nov 9, 2007)

Man what a buck. Congrats.


----------

